# Ever get stuck on a strain ?



## Garyoutlaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Me & Chocolope Kush have been BFF's for quite some time now & every time I try to talk myself into trying a new strain I end up feeling like a Fly stuck in Honey ...
Barring Reg. have you ever had a staple strain that you kept around for an extended period of time ?


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 30, 2014)

Skunk. I can smoke that all day everyday.


----------



## charface (Jun 30, 2014)

Heavy indica.
udub.
even a schizoid like me can smoke it with out tripping out too badly.
If not that then pressed hash.

Both in very small doses.

The indica is pretty bland but for me that works


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been growing grapefruit almost exclusively for two years. Found a great pheno. Yields well and done in 8 weeks. The 90/10 sativa indica split is fabulous energizing smoke. Plus the wife would kill me if I stopped growing it... I was talking to her earlier and neither of us can remember smoking anything else since I started on grapefruit. Hell, a buddy gave me herb the other day and I ended up giving it to someone else without smoking even a bowl. We have a grapefruit problem. Might need rehab.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 30, 2014)

No but wish I could. There are so many flavors and must try them all. I am partial to Headband and trainwreck and Blueberry and......


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 30, 2014)

I have an unhealthy obsession with the old Kali MIst from serious seeds, before they ruined it by crossing it with an indica to shorten flower time. I had a buddy who grow it exclusively since 2000. He up and left for a legal state a few months ago and gave me a huge mother of it before he left. I still have about an oz of it left, but it's dwindling. I want to run it but...100+ days to finish? I just don't have the option of doing that. I might stick ONE in my tent just to re-up my stash, lol. I seriously get depressed everytime I dip into the bag because I know it's going to run out. It's the only stain I've ever felt that way about.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ive crossed a romulan mom i loved into 15 other strains because i wanted it in everything i smoked but also like variety.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Big Trees (Jul 1, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> No but wish I could. There are so many flavors and must try them all. I am partial to Headband and trainwreck and Blueberry and......


True, in reality I'm more addicted to trying new strains then just sticking to one I love. lol


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not really stuck on too many strains but I prefer the indica usually it's a better selection in a med shop.

Green crack fav sativa
Grand daddy purps fav indica

Jack herrer hybrid? I'm not sure....

I wish I could find a good
King Louie xiii reg seeds tho.


----------



## Demzflicted (Jul 1, 2014)

Girl Scout Cookies is at the top ATM, the authentic San Francisco original breeder kind. Bubba Kush is next down. Then GDP!  A toast to health and to the Cannabinoids who provide it!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 2, 2014)

c99 because it's steath.. getting a little bored of it now, but it's an ok trade off for security


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 16, 2014)

Sannie's Jack Herer.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2014)

THC bomb x White Russian can't smoke enough to get bored.
1 hit stuff.


----------



## spek9 (Aug 3, 2014)

Very stuck on growing Chemdawg and Jack Herer; their traits are perfect for my setups.

Don't toke much, but my absolute favourite edible is Herer hands down.

-spek


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 3, 2014)

I love kush!

Cheese is pretty good so mixed with kush and my favorite is exodus kush.

Also in my stash that will get run again

petroleum nightmare
sour kush
mk ultra
darkstar

Someday i will come up with a way to keep a clone or 2 over the winter.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Green Crack, Golden Goat, ChemDawg, STUCK FOR LIFE!


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 5, 2014)

Im stuck on this pk ripper and tangerine haze but yes skunk 1 is my favorite


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2014)

So far ive been stuck on my stardawg for quite some time.. great high flavor and yeilds like a champ. Im in the process of making crosses of her now.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 5, 2014)

"To each their own" said the girl as she kissed the cow.
_This is probably long, long before your times._
But all are worthy strains.


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 5, 2014)

I second that. my first grow was mystery seed bag from 5 years ago. don't know what i had but it was skunky diesel smelling not real frosty but awesome smoke


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 5, 2014)

Chems. All day errrday.


----------



## lonewolf41 (Sep 9, 2014)

G-13 labs pineapple express for last 3yrs


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

I've grown LEMON SKUNK (GHS) every season till this season coz I couldn't get hold of it! I grew CARAMELO last year and will grow every year forever I think - it caused quite a weedcomotion!    But to smoke myself I gotta grow Jack Herer or Jack crosses! YUMMMMMM


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

lonewolf41 said:


> G-13 labs pineapple express for last 3yrs


Hey Lonewolf, I am trying the G13 PE now but it seems to be really
light and heat sensitive. I use 600watt hid at 82f and the damn things wilted
on me, the leaves got all soft and just wilted the color is good they are flowering 
OK but the leaves are just the funkyest looking shit.
I can't post pics but any idea would help.


----------



## straingrades (Sep 18, 2014)

I was stuck on Space Queen for a long time I couldn't get enough of it. OG Kush was this way for me at first but then I started needing the more exotic crosses. Also it became a bit too mainstream and everyone started claiming these strains w/ low THC were OG Kush. A good one should have a THC above 20% in my book and even then I stick to a handful of exotic crosses. I'm sure if I had a good solid OG Kush that wasn't crossed I wouldn't get tired of it either if it was really done right.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

straingrades said:


> I was stuck on Space Queen for a long time I couldn't get enough of it. OG Kush was this way for me at first but then I started needing the more exotic crosses. Also it became a bit too mainstream and everyone started claiming these strains w/ low THC were OG Kush. A good one should have a THC above 20% in my book and even then I stick to a handful of exotic crosses. I'm sure if I had a good solid OG Kush that wasn't crossed I wouldn't get tired of it either if it was really done right.


I agree, there are too many variants of OG some are vg some are crap.
If you have space and patience try some Hawaiian Snow or for faster grow THC Bomb.
Super high thc in these girls.


----------



## blue.ash (Oct 13, 2014)

I smoked purple haze for almost a full year...no ceiling. Same for bubba kush. The taste and high will always have me coming back to grow more.

I find myself smoking alot of jack herer crosses as far as hybrids go. I like an up energizing high for the days...and a nice melty couchlocky indica stone for the night.


----------



## polo the don (Oct 13, 2014)

My absolute favorite must have strain is Tijuana Original Haze. I grow a few strains and the TOH has and will always be in my house, I gotta get shit done. 

It is one VERY POWERFUL sativa. Not for the faint of heart. I don't recommend it for a new or novice grower. 15 weeks of 12/12, super picky with her nutes and don't yield very well but man the high is worth it.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

I went one year straight smoking original cheese, not that crappy shit people think is cheese. the real minging old skunky basement one. The shit was so outrageous that if you had, and i swear to god i shit you not, like an ounce sitting in front of you no baggie in half an hour you begin getting a lacquer coating on your throat due to the sheer stench of the thing. A strong whif from a not too well dried bud would give you a short bho kinda high. 
The thing with cheese i hear from those who have original cuts is that it seriously degenrates when you make a mum from a clone compared to the mother it came from.


----------



## polo the don (Oct 13, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I went one year straight smoking original cheese, not that crappy shit people think is cheese. the real minging old skunky basement one. The shit was so outrageous that if you had, and i swear to god i shit you not, like an ounce sitting in front of you no baggie in half an hour you begin getting a lacquer coating on your throat due to the sheer stench of the thing. A strong whif from a not too well dried bud would give you a short bho kinda high.
> The thing with cheese i hear from those who have original cuts is that it seriously degenrates when you make a mum from a clone compared to the mother it came from.


Real cheeze is something we never see in my corner of the world (Louisiana,USA).


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

> Real cheeze is something we never see in my corner of the world (Louisiana,USA).


Trust even seasoned stoners n the uk, fuck even growers! havent had a whiff of it. It doesnt cross too well either the original one, strain degenerates with time giving shitty yields.


----------



## vostok (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine for the last 2-3 years...











*Walter-White(CaliSSH x SnocapGoo)
A very potent and up clear, speedy high.
Has a very frosty appearance in flowering and is an exceptionally high yielding strain.
The strain has an immensely potent high and is often described as creeping up on the smoker.Given enough space to grow outdoors, it will yield up an extraordinarily large amount of the highest quality imaginable.
Just like the character Walter White, 
this is a volatile potent motivated high not for the novice smoker.There are 2 distinct phenotypes seen in the strain. A White pistol glowing variant and a Pink pistil variant.
from 'ere: http://cannabisseedsforsale.com/product-detail.aspx?Cat=Southern Star Seeds&Prod=Walter-White*​


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2014)

Space Queen... for sure, im smoking some jilly bean ....love the buzz...very pineapple flavor sometimes of the cindy... better *high than any kush*


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a bunch of seeds I was gifted.. a buddy of mine ran The Purps.. and had it hermi.. it was his first grow.. so prolly stress.. and it pollinated the 5 other strains.. I popped some of the seeds.. and found an amazing purple plant that yielded huge 10-14inch colas . of amazing buds. I lost the strain because my partner at the time.. mislabeled it. and we tossed it outside and never took clones..

I got about 200 more seeds to go threw to find it again . 

but also found that accidental crosses seem to do some amazing things.. I got a pineapple express cross that was a accident.. and ended up being better then 90% of the clone onlys I got.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 18, 2014)

Smoking og kush its strong and unique taste


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 7, 2014)

I tend to be pretty habitual with what I grow . When I started I kept some blueberry for two years or more and then jack Herrer for about as long and it's only the last few years I've mixed it up . OG is one a friend has a mother of which I've used a lot . So I guess I have a thing for the 'classics'


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 8, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Im stuck on this pk ripper and tangerine haze but yes skunk 1 is my favoriteView attachment 3222077


Skunk #1? I have 2 of these going but with the reported low THC amount my expectations are low. Would you mind elaborating on what you like about it?


----------



## DrCannaPath (Nov 8, 2014)

lonewolf41 said:


> G-13 labs pineapple express for last 3yrs





oldman60 said:


> Hey Lonewolf, I am trying the G13 PE now but it seems to be really
> light and heat sensitive. I use 600watt hid at 82f and the damn things wilted
> on me, the leaves got all soft and just wilted the color is good they are flowering
> OK but the leaves are just the funkyest looking shit.
> I can't post pics but any idea would help.


Growing it right now. Its at day 57 of flowering today. Ibam definitely buying more seeds of this strain. I FIMed it once and supercropped those 4 main colas that were growing fast and higher than a Northern Lights that was under the same light. Anyway, without anything else, it expanded to occupy 3x3 (out of the 4x4 space in the tent) pushing the NL aside and growing over it, and pushing a purple haze aside as well. It stopped swelling and list the hairs are red. However the trichomes are a mix of cloudy and clear still. So I have to give it another week to 2 max!
This strain is going to be great in a scrog!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


----------



## Deusracing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Skunk #1? I have 2 of these going but with the reported low THC amount my expectations are low. Would you mind elaborating on what you like about it?


never grew it just liked to smoke it thats all..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't knock it 'till you try it.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a classic and why I added it to my current grow. I've never had it and was just wondering what it was that you guys liked about it was all.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> It's a classic and why I added it to my current grow. I've never had it and was just wondering what it was that you guys liked about it was all.


Just finished my P.E. grow 3 plants 600 watt super hps in Espoma Organic soil
F.F. nutes, Cha Ching. Avg. 3.5 oz. per plant, long flowering period 11 weeks.
First time growing, I will revisit this plant.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Just finished my P.E. grow 3 plants 600 watt super hps in Espoma Organic soil
> F.F. nutes, Cha Ching. Avg. 3.5 oz. per plant, long flowering period 11 weeks.
> First time growing, I will revisit this plant.


Pineapple Express? I've heard nothing but good experiences with this.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Pineapple Express? I've heard nothing but good experiences with this.


It's a little finicky in the beginning but get it past 2 weeks and it's fun and yields big!
it does need a lot of light and when in flower it sucks up nutes like a kid with candy.


----------



## The303Yeti (Nov 11, 2014)

I got stuck on Ak-47 for a long time. Just stinky sticky buds that had awesome smoke.


----------



## bbxww (Nov 11, 2014)

SNOWCAP! Only had it once but I'm stuck on the hazy taste and smell. Seeds are $high and kinda hard to find from DNA Genetics


----------



## smoke and coke (Nov 11, 2014)

bbxww said:


> SNOWCAP! Only had it once but I'm stuck on the hazy taste and smell. Seeds are $high and kinda hard to find from DNA Genetics


i ran the snowcap for 3 rounds and it was good but not what i would keep a mother around for. i only had the 1 freebie of the snowcap. 

i like the crosses made with the og kush and og #18.

you could try this.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-limited-collection-aka-snowcap-la/prod_4023.html


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm stuck on all strains. Purple, orange, green, yellow, red.... More dank less problems

I do gotta say I do love some Gods Gift. I can get stuck on that.... gotta find some seeds around here. Or a consistent supply some where. 

But ya Gods gift


----------

